# engine/leisure battery setup?



## talbotoc (Nov 24, 2010)

hi guys, just a quick question for the more electrically minded.

i have a Talbot express '87.

i didnt actually get a leisure battery with it but now i have one on, i made sure everything was doing what & when it should be doing it.

unfortunately the 12v lighting, water pump etc inside the living area is taking power from both the engine battery AND leisure battery, so if the leisure battery dies, it will, without warning drain my engine batter making me not be able to start the engine... its happened once 

i was hoping it would charge the leisure battery when driving, use the 12v electricals inside the cab until the leisure battery died and just run out of power leaving me able to start the engine after the top.

any help would be very much appreciated!

i'll use this thread as yet another shameful plug for my newly formed Talbot camper forum as i couldn't find one specific to talbot!

thanks, Alexhttp://talbotoc.cx.cc/


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

Welcome to the madhouse Alex. 
You don't say how your 2 batteries are connected. 
If they are just linked by wires then you will draw power from both until they are exhausted. 
Most purpose designed motorhome systems have the 2 batteries as separate units with a relay or switchable link between them. 
This is set up in such a way as to allow charging of both from engine/on board charger but discharge to the habitation area is only from the habitation battery. 
I am sure someone, like Frank, will come along soon and give you a sensible diagram of how this works.


----------



## petie (Dec 9, 2007)

Hi,talbotoc, the cable between your two batteries should be isolated from your engine battery when parked up,to do this you should fit a 30 amp relay switch which can be activated by your alternator when the vehicle is running,this will stop the engine battery from running down when you use the habitation area electrics.Your leisure battery will then be charged when the engine is running.


----------



## talbotoc (Nov 24, 2010)

petie said:


> Hi,talbotoc, the cable between your two batteries should be isolated from your engine battery when parked up,to do this you should fit a 30 amp relay switch which can be activated by your alternator when the vehicle is running,this will stop the engine battery from running down when you use the habitation area electrics.Your leisure battery will then be charged when the engine is running.


ah brill info thankyou very much! will get on this tommorow!

Alex


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi
Has the van not got an electrical control unit like say a zig unit or similar? an 87 van should have really as by that time they were fitted to most vans. Have you got a hook up facility? If so you would ideally want to charge the battery whilst on hook up not just driving.

You can get a split charge relay kit from a caravan shop and this will tell you what to wire to what pin on the relay although if your Ok with wiring and relays you can do it yourself.

Phill


----------



## stearman65 (Nov 22, 2010)

*Leisure Battery Isolation.*

There was a discussion about this on another forum recently, the size of the relay was determined at 70amps with a 50amp fuse in line. I have attached a typical arrangement diagram.
Stearman65


----------

